

Is Airbnb down now? - amandalim89


======
amandalim89
I am experiencing booking dates errors, my host's emails to my airbnb inbox
was not forwarded to me, my host is trying to get in touch with support on
live chat but they are not answering, plus the website is down now too. what's
happening over there? I wonder.

